# Citrus Pine Scent?



## Badger (Feb 28, 2013)

I am looking for a Pine and Citrus type scent.  Something that smells masculine and not floral.  If anyone has recommendations, they would be appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## paillo (Feb 28, 2013)

Fir needle is pretty inexpensive, and paired with lemon it might be terrific -- if it doesn't smell like floor cleaner, that is. Personally I like Spruce-Eucalyptus, although spruce prices are through the roof right now. I've made fir needle-eucalyptus and it's been a hit, though I don't like it nearly as much as with Spruce...


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

Try cold water or mountain lake, I think from WSP or BB, can't remember which.  I kind of thought of Pine-Sol too though, is there a fragerence you're trying to dupe?


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2013)

I was going to make some soap for a friend and he likes pine scents and citrus scents is not a fan of musks or florals.  I believe I saw an Orange Pine Christmas scent somewhere (WSP, I think), I am trying to find other ideas also. I looked up Cold Water and Mountain Lake on the fragrance finder, and a lot of the Mountain Lake ones are a dupe of a floral Yankee Candle scent, but one from Mill Creek may have some possibilities.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 1, 2013)

Elements carries a Citrus Balsam and it's supposed to be good or look on Fragrance Finder.


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2013)

one part cedarwood and one part sweet orange is one of my favorite combinations.  It is a masculine fragrance.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 1, 2013)

Lemon & Rosemary makes an herbaceous citrusy scent that will keep it from becoming a "Pine Sol" dupe. Yeah, I know you said "Pine" not " herbaceous", but Rosemary & Pine have similarities  You could add a little Cedarwood to that to round it out. And I'm with Paillo, I prefer Spruce to Fir or Pine:
http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/spruce.html


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

Ooh, lemon & rosemary is delicious!  I use that combo on some of my garden soaps.


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions.  I don't have a lot in essential oils yet, but I will see what I can come up with.  Looks like I have a few options.  I think the person I am making this for would prefer EOs over FOs, so making my own blend might be the way to go.


----------

